# Meltzer's WrestleMania 38 Star Ratings



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Why didn’t he rate the Cody vs Seth match. Afraid to get the WWE a 5* match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

VanillaRice10 said:


> Why didn’t he rate the Cody vs Seth match. Afraid to get the WWE a 5* match?


He did, but it mistakenly wasn't in the original version of this week's Newstletter. He gave it 4.5 stars. From the Wrestling Observer's official Twitter account:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512471873648566272


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why even give this human trash the attention?

He’s a paid propagandist. Not to be taken seriously by anyone.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

If Seth vs Cody take places at Dynamite Dave already gave 11 stars.. what a bollocks


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is the closest I've agreed with him on most ratings in awhile, although I didn't think Charlotte/Ronda was that bad. 

Also I figured he wouldn't rate Sami/Knoxville, he's not much of a comedy wrestling fan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> Why even give this human trash the attention?
> 
> He’s a paid propagandist. Not to be taken seriously by anyone.


No, Dave Meltzer is still a reliable source who rightfully continues to be posted on here, and won't go away in spite of the harsh resentment that he continues to receive unnecessarily (especially since he's not even a character on TV).

Anyway, with that being said, I thought he overrated the Austin Theory vs Pat McAfee match, but underrated the Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey match.

Personally, I thought Charlotte/Ronda was a pretty great match (even though I'm in the minority who thought so).

Overall though, Meltzer's match ratings here are still really accurate once again


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> No, Dave Meltzer is still a reliable source who rightfully continues to be posted on here, and won't go away in spite of the harsh resentment that he continues to receive unnecessarily (especially since he's not even a character on TV).
> 
> Anyway, with that being said, I thought he overrated the Austin Theory vs Pat McAfee match, but underrated the Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey match.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you actually give a fuck about someone else’s star ratings you need to get your head checked. 

If you enjoy it, then enjoy it. If you don’t, then fine. Who gives a fuck what some random shill thinks about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Generous ratings given on quite a few things. Brock/Roman was a near dud. The Raw Tag Title match was really good but not amazing. Ditto for Bianca/Becky and Cody/Rollins.

Haven’t seen McMahon/McAfee (or the McAfee/Theory match), but man… -2 stars. Don’t know what he gave King/Cole from Wrestlemania 27, but certainly Vince/McAfee wasn’t worse than that… right?

If it was, I kinda want to watch the train wreck.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Generous ratings given on quite a few things. Brock/Roman was a near dud. The Raw Tag Title match was really good but not amazing. Ditto for Bianca/Becky and Cody/Rollins.
> 
> Haven’t seen McMahon/McAfee (or the McAfee/Theory match), but man… -2 stars. Don’t know what he gave King/Cole from Wrestlemania 27, but certainly Vince/McAfee wasn’t worse than that… right?
> 
> If it was, I kinda want to watch the train wreck.


It seems he gave King/Cole one star. Which is a massive wtf because it's the worst thing I've ever seen.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dave Meltzer's match ratings STILL rightfully matter a lot to many wrestling fans decades later!

You'd love to see it


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Fuck meltzer

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Big Dave's been more generous than I expected, but there's nothing outrageous in his ratings - he's pretty much in sync with the IWC.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I thought Pat vs Vince was great, that's the exact sort of thing that makes the show people will still talk about in a decade.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

TAC41 said:


> If you actually give a fuck about someone else’s star ratings you need to get your head checked.
> 
> If you enjoy it, then enjoy it. If you don’t, then fine. Who gives a fuck what some random shill thinks about it?
> 
> ...


Get your head checked instead of coming for me for posting something.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

I actually agree with most of those star ratings except Ronda vs Charolette. I think you can give it 3 stars at least


----------

